# Cycle routes



## Stripes (3 Sep 2016)

Hello again guys
My partner and myself r new to cycling
We've tried a few routes - favourite is Broxburn to FountainBridge which is in Edinburgh and is around a 25 mile return trip which is perfect for us being beside the canal with great scenery and being quite flat with a couple of tricky bits
We're looking for something similar in the West Lothian/Edinburgh/Falkirk 
Anybody got any ideas?
Hoping you can all help


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Sep 2016)

Hi!
Edinburgh to Linlithgow along the canal is lovely: follow the route from the Meadows. Linlithgow itself is lovely too, exit the canal just above the train station.
Falkirk wheel to Glasgow or to the Kelpies is good too.
The in between bit (Linlithgow to Falkirk) is full of stone flints and muddy but ridable.
Did you know the cycle route from Bathgate takes you to Glasgow, I have not ridden this yet.
@flyingfifi knows more.


----------



## flyingfifi (3 Sep 2016)

I was from livingston now in hamilton booo ,there is lots of cycling routes around livingston ie bathgate to livingston, East calder in almondell country park on railway line passing pumpherston into uphall but try get a cycling map for the council or the west lothian sustrans group ,my favourite is the route 75 from livingston to Airdrie on the new path beside the railway line hope it help


----------



## Stripes (4 Sep 2016)

flyingfifi said:


> I was from livingston now in hamilton booo ,there is lots of cycling routes around livingston ie bathgate to livingston, East calder in almondell country park on railway line passing pumpherston into uphall but try get a cycling map for the council or the west lothian sustrans group ,my favourite is the route 75 from livingston to Airdrie on the new path beside the railway line hope it help


Hiya
Thanks for all that info
I've done all those routes you mentioned and enjoyed them all, especially the linlithgow to Falkirk wheel one.
The Livingston to Airdrie one interests me definitely though
Love Livingston live in Bathgate so no probs there
I'll get the cycling booklet
Thank again
Appreciated


----------



## Stripes (4 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi!
> Edinburgh to Linlithgow along the canal is lovely: follow the route from the Meadows. Linlithgow itself is lovely too, exit the canal just above the train station.
> Falkirk wheel to Glasgow or to the Kelpies is good too.
> The in between bit (Linlithgow to Falkirk) is full of stone flints and muddy but ridable.
> ...


Thanks
The Bathgate to Glasgow one is interesting, I'll try it out 
Thanks


----------

